# Supporters' Status Giveaway



## Broken Pussy (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey guys!  /Kailyn

If you are a forum member who doesn't already have a nifty "true and honest fan" tag, post here to enter, and, and for the winner of the giveaway, I'll donate money to the forum in order to make you a Supporter.  It comes with access to a Supporters-only area of the forum and a few more ratings in addition to the ones you already have. 

I could insert something here about random number generators or whatever, but truthfully, I'll probably just pick whoever makes the post I like the best.

Shout-out to @entropyseekswork, because she suggested this thread.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jun 10, 2017)

I would like that tag without having to pay. I think I have the minimum required autism.


----------



## oasys (Jun 10, 2017)

If you don't give it to me you're homophobic.


----------



## Kilted Gentleman (Jun 10, 2017)

I want it and this way is a good way since when donny long gets the list of supporters he'll find BP's info and murder her not me


----------



## Ace_Reloaded (Jun 10, 2017)

So there's this taxi driver who picks up a nun one evening. They make some small talk during the drive and the taxi driver says, "can I confess something to you?" The nun says sure and the guy continues: "It's always been my biggest fantasy to kiss a nun."

The nun thinks about that for a minute and replies, "well, I might be able to help you with that, but under two conditions. One, you have to be single, and two, you must be a Catholic."

The nun isn't the prettiest or anything, but when a life-long dream could be fulfilled, who cares, right? Excitedly, the guy goes, "I am a Catholic, and single!" So the nun joins him in the front seat and they kiss. As the thrill dies down, the driver hangs his head in shame. "I'm so sorry, I have sinned. I lied, I'm actually married, and not religious at all."

"That's okay," replies the nun. "My name is actually Kevin and I'm on my way to a Halloween party."


----------



## pozilei (Jun 10, 2017)

That's a pretty cool idea, it helps our Dear Leader and ensures we all get to keep mocking our fav cows! I'm mainly replying because of the 100 times I wanted to rate something 'horrifying' but couldn't  

Good luck to all who may enter!


----------



## Orth (Jun 10, 2017)

I don't really care one way or the other, but I am very lazy and don't want to do the work to give Null money.


----------



## JoonTroon (Jun 10, 2017)

Thread's over, folks. No need to post any more now that I've already won.


----------



## Mellorine (Jun 10, 2017)

Posting so that later I can edit in a fabulously witty post that will be so good you'll have no choice but to give it to me.

Or not.  Probably not.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jun 10, 2017)

JoonTroon said:


> Thread's over, folks. No need to post any more now that I've already won.
> View attachment 231733


Way to steal my art you shitlord. 




@Broken Pussy


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jun 10, 2017)

Give me free shit


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm just excited that the prize did not involve anyone's vagina long with their doxx info.
That's right, this site is not funded by Islam or Bill Cosby.


----------



## JE 765 (Jun 10, 2017)

Quick edit: I feel like I probably should've added more, but I've been known for my brevity. You're a neat person for doing this, either way.

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jun 10, 2017)

I like to dance in a kiddiepool full of banana ketchup, in yellow booty shorts to the greatest hits collection of the "Spice Girls" crying and furiously masturbating.

Did I win?


----------



## nad7155 (Jun 10, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> If you are a forum member who doesn't already have a nifty "true and honest fan" tag, post here to enter, and, and for the winner of the giveaway, I'll donate money to the forum in order to make you a Supporter.



This is a really nice idea, and I applaud you for being that generous, but you might want to think about it more before you actually pay.


----------



## LulzKiller (Jun 10, 2017)

*B R O K E N P U S S Y*
*R*
*O*
*K*
*E*
*N*
*P*
*U*
*S*
*S*
*Y*


----------



## RADICALGOBLIN (Jun 10, 2017)

i hear screaming down the hallways
because your gay
your a giant faggot
you should kill yourself


----------



## Un Platano (Jun 10, 2017)

Just paypal me the twenty bucks and we'll call it good.


----------



## Country Matters (Jun 10, 2017)

ngl i just want supporters so i can rate things 'horrifying' and 'semper fidelis'

semper fidelis to all are armed broken pussys


----------



## Captain Toad (Jun 11, 2017)

To be honest, I can't think of anything funny to say here. So here's a kitten.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jun 11, 2017)

Does Broken Pussy refer to Jules Wainstein?


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jun 11, 2017)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> Does Broken Pussy refer to Jules Wainstein?



No.


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 11, 2017)

giv pls


















u mus giv i hav atism


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jun 11, 2017)

You've all probably been talking trash behind my back tbh.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jun 11, 2017)

Tranhuviya said:


> You've all probably been talking trash behind my back tbh.



Who are you?


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 11, 2017)

Tranhuviya said:


> You've all probably been talking trash behind my back tbh.


I did. I admit I called you a tranny.


----------



## IceGray (Jun 11, 2017)

Is this going to be difficult?


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jun 11, 2017)

IceGray said:


> Is this going to be difficult?



You already did it.  Do any of your orifices hurt?


----------



## Mimic (Jun 11, 2017)

Loot? I like loot.


----------



## Positron (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Ballo (Jun 11, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> Hey guys!  /Kailyn
> 
> If you are a forum member who doesn't already have a nifty "true and honest fan" tag, post here to enter, and, and for the winner of the giveaway, I'll donate money to the forum in order to make you a Supporter.  It comes with access to a Supporters-only area of the forum and a few more ratings in addition to the ones you already have.
> 
> ...


i have nothing smarter to say than just saying ''joined''


----------



## Florence (Jun 11, 2017)

Can I bribe you with photos of cats?




(I know I already have supporters', so give it to SteelPlatedHeart if I win.)


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jun 11, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> Can I bribe you with photos of cats?
> View attachment 231994
> 
> (I know I already have supporters', so give it to SteelPlatedHeart if I win.)



You _can_ bribe me with cats and I encourage future cat bribery.


----------



## JoonTroon (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Florence (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Jun 11, 2017)

My orifices hurt.


----------



## The Kebab and Calculator (Jun 11, 2017)

If I needed supporters I would post....

So is it true what they say about black men?

More seriously... I  like this initiative. Well done @Broken Pussy


----------



## Dr.Research (Jun 11, 2017)

For a second I thought this was a discussion thread about dubious YouTube/tumblr giveaways. Slightly disappointed, but also happy that some casual has the chance to ascend to the popular kids table. 

Good on you @Broken Pussy and good luck to everyone.


----------



## yummy hand sanitizer (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## HickoryDickory (Jun 11, 2017)

Dr.Research said:


> For a second I thought this was a discussion thread about dubious YouTube/tumblr giveaways. Slightly disappointed, but also happy that some casual has the chance to ascend to the popular kids table.
> 
> Good on you @Broken Pussy and good luck to everyone.


There really should be a thread on those, plus trades. Getting gypped on a trade is no fun, but the "exposed" vids are amusing.

@Flame the Sunbird, I'm surprised you haven't gotten supporters over your time here. Same for @Positron.


----------



## GG Allin (Jun 11, 2017)

i would post a picture of a lot of cats if there wouldn't be a fat, red cat lying on my arm right now


----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm cheap... I'll post puppy videos


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jun 11, 2017)

I vote @Kilted Gentleman.


----------



## a dinosaur (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm in. Here's a picture I downloaded and saved for some reason:


----------



## King Zora (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm only entering to make others slightly less likely to win. You're welcome.


----------



## Kilted Gentleman (Jun 11, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> I vote @Kilted Gentleman.


I vote @Kiwi Jeff !


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Jun 11, 2017)

Wait there's voting? Awww man.


----------



## MistressCaridad (Jun 11, 2017)

I'd love to have supporter status so I can show some of the degenerate fucks who post in their own threads how horrifying I think they are.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jun 11, 2017)

[white noise post]


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jun 11, 2017)

Batman VS Tony Danza said:


> [white noise post]


With how long you've been here, I'm _really_ surprised that you don't have supporters' yet.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Jun 12, 2017)

Moose? Kittens? Puppies? Fucking amateurs.

Behold! A fawn cleaning a kitten.




or how about nuzzling?





In all seriousness though, either @JoonTroon or @Rumpled Foreskin should probably win if were aiming to make you laugh. That was pretty fucking funny.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh man, how long has it been since I got free stickers? It's just not the same if you pay for 'em. Anyway, yes, I would very much like some stickers (and the other stuff too I guess~)


----------



## January Cyst (Jun 12, 2017)

I am a jew and therefore deserve this without having to part with my shekels


----------



## Yutyrannus (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't have anything funny to say tbh so I'll be dead honest and say that I'm here just because I want it


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 12, 2017)

Willing to back hack the net for this status. I'd buy it myself, but my paren.. My roommates watch my finances pretty closely. If you don't choose me.. Well, you'll have made a VERY powerful enemy today. Good day to you.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jun 12, 2017)

Mason Verger said:


> Willing to back hack the net for this status. I'd buy it myself, but my paren.. My roommates watch my finances pretty closely. If you don't choose me.. Well, you'll have made a VERY powerful enemy today. Good day to you.
> 
> View attachment 232728



A cat, a _Hannibal_ name, _and_ you threatened me.  We have a contender!


----------



## El Porko Fako (Jun 12, 2017)

January Cyst said:


> I am a jew and therefore deserve this without having to part with my shekels



Did you forget already silly? You're going to a nice Jewish boy camp this summer. You're not going to have internet where you go, and wouldn't even use the new shiny forums. I think this song was playing in the online brochure. Sounded like a good time.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 12, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> A cat, a _Hannibal_ name, _and_ you threatened me.  We have a contender!


To sweeten the deal, willing to send you my entire Hannibal season 4 fan fiction. Excerpt:

Starling approaches the last cell slowly, the click of her sensible shoes echo down the dark hallway. Barney had placed a chair for her in front of his cell. She stands beside it, suddenly aware of her heartbeat, hoping that _he _wouldn't notice as well.

"It's good to see you again, Clarise." He speaks, and steps forward from the shadows. Echoes again.

"I wish I could say the same.." Starling says. Crawfords warnings flash across her mind.
"Mr. Graham..."

Reverse slow tracking shot down hallway.

Fade to black. 
Credits roll to Trampled by Turtles cover of "Where is my mind?"


----------



## The Great Citracett (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm always up to try and get free stuff. Here's a cool picture representing my love and acceptance of all our diverse lolcows.



Also, here's my cat:



(More cat pics can be had upon request)


----------



## A Skeleton (Jun 12, 2017)

finally... time for me to demonstrate my field of expertise





















and last but not least


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Jun 12, 2017)

hey look at this cool rock


Spoiler


----------



## Cake Farts (Jun 13, 2017)

Turns out, BP just made this thread so we can make fools of ourselves.


----------



## A Skeleton (Jun 13, 2017)

once when i was in 4th grade i went to use the bathroom and this other kid was like "dont go in that last stall" and i was like "why not" and she told me it was because there was something really gross inside so naturally i went in just to see what it was and it turned out to just be turds in a ziploc bag so i wanted to tell the a teacher or someone about it so for whatever dumbass kid reason i like wrapped my hands in toilet paper and carried it into the principals office with this other kid

so we got to the front entrance of the principal's office and the secretary asks me what's going on so i just plop the turds onto the secretary's desk not even thinking about it like "oh yeah we found this thing in the bathroom" and they just sat there in dead silence for a few minutes before i think the other kid blurted out "SHE DID IT" and they all thought i was the one who shit in the bag and after that i wasn't allowed to go to the bathroom by myself for the rest of the school year

other kids or teachers had to like wait outside the stall to make sure i didnt shit into any bags just because of that one fucking kid. still not sure if she set me up for it or not but if she did then that was some incredible pranking


----------



## Kilted Gentleman (Jun 13, 2017)

Cake Farts said:


> Turns out, BP just made this thread so we can make fools of ourselves.


totally plausible. bp is the worst


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jun 13, 2017)

Kilted Gentleman said:


> totally plausible. bp is the worst



It's true.  I am the worst.  But I'm still actually going to buy Supporters' for someone(s) because they posted in this thread, so, this is not evidence of my worstishsness.


----------



## thismanlies (Jun 14, 2017)

How much do you have to give in order to get the True & Honest tag?


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jun 14, 2017)

thismanlies said:


> How much do you have to give in order to get the True & Honest tag?



20 dollar minimum, I believe.


----------



## Cake Farts (Jun 14, 2017)

thismanlies said:


> How much do you have to give in order to get the True & Honest tag?


Only $20 of your hard earned money and your dignity.


----------



## Colress (Jun 14, 2017)

Cake Farts said:


> Only $20 of your hard earned money and your dignity.


If you're posting on this forum, then your dignity is already gone.
Who needs it, anyways?


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jun 15, 2017)

Okay, I picked 5 winners, who I will pay for and contact @Null about later today.  After he updates your accounts, I'll PM the winners.  Thank you for everyone who participated!  I'm going to close and unsticky the thread for now, but I'll probably do another giveaway next month, so keep an eye out, we'll be back!


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 15, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> I'm going to close and unsticky the thread for now, but I'll probably do another giveaway next month, so keep an eye out, we'll be back!



Semper fi to all are Broken Pussies with their fat wallets


----------

